# Drying Peppers



## grothe (Sep 16, 2008)

Peppers did really well this year so I figured I'd try drying some.

First load of jalapenos in the smoker


After 5 hours at 200 degrees

I think I was alittle too heavy on the smoke, but still taste pretty good.
Next load, I think I'll smoke for two hour then toss in the dehydrator.

Thought I'd slice some cherry peppers in half and throw em in the dehydrator at 135 degrees


These took 24 hours!


And finally, strung up some cheyennes

acouple of small japs there too



Hopefully more will start ripening faster....got lotsa green ones yet!


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Those look very good. I am a big fan of the local jalepenos around here(N, Florida) Ill stuff em with cream cheese and shredded cheese and wrap in bacon and bake. I wanna try em in the smoker. Keep up the good work


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 16, 2008)

beautiful!!!!!

about how long would that stash last ya?

I just smoke dried my first batch too and they are gone already, spicy butt
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great Job


----------



## grothe (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Muscle!!

Chef_boy - I plan on doing more....Got lots!! Thanks!! And to you Sir, Congrats on knighthood!!


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

I wasnt even paying attention to the name. Congrats again on your knighthood.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

Gene, your peppers look great!


----------



## solar (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow Gene, you have some nice looking heat going on there, are those for your personal use or do you plan on selling/sharing them?  

*Chef boy*, congrats as well!!


----------



## grothe (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanx Jeanie.....You're TOO kind!!

Solar - Never thought about it. I'll see what I end up with...I'm sure I'll have enough ta share. I'll just have try to stay on top o things LOL


----------



## richtee (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool!  Hey Grow- cut a slit in those japs that are hanging and spread 'em with a toothpick.


----------



## grothe (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanx Rich......Will Do!!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job my friend, thanks for the pics.


----------



## erain (Sep 16, 2008)

nice !! i used to string up jalepenos like you did and they would dryout just great. last time was about 2 years ago and i had such a crop i still usin them!!!! anyone make dill pickles outy there put a couple of dried jalepenos in the jar and they will give the jar some zing!!! great job Gene!!!


----------

